# Thank you to slingshotforum.



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

I would like to say a big *THANK YOU* to slingshotforum and it's members. Without you I would be buying bands sets at $15 USD from the manufacturer. From band cutting methods (paper guillotine), Tie in methods (constrictor knot), cuffs, measuring kinetic force (tin can) and ballistics coefficients, slingshot forum has been very helpful in providing me with knowledge I needed.

I am grateful to have had access to this knowledge. I know that the rifle is not very popular, however this forum is the premium source for knowledge on what I needed to maintain and optimize my plinker.
So once more I would like to express my gratitude to having access to this wonderful resource.

Salutations to Slingshotforum and it's members, past and present.
Konrad.

p.s The rubber powered gun has been around for a long time. Here is a article from pyramydair on the Hodges catapult gun and others https://www.pyramydair.com/blog/2016/01/catapult-guns-and-velocity/


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You also add a lot of useful information


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You are welcome.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Well said, lest we take it for granted.*


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hmmmm...I wonder what the design for the trigger was.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

I guess you are talking about the Hodges catapault rifle circa 1850,










https://www.olympiaauctions.com/sales/arms-armour/as300610/view-lot/321/

They have been around as long as the Hand slingshot, Intriguing.










Johnson indoor trainer circa ww2, your guess is probably better than mine.


----------

